# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Переписка в заявке № 200890 была полностью удалена

## mcrame

Добрый день, переписка с хелпером под ником "SQ" в моей заявке № 200890 от 28.05.2016 (zaxarloader.exe + куча плюх от mail.ru) была полностью удалена. Это сбой на форуме?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Добрый день. К сожалению, да.

----------

mcrame

----------

